# Zwei Klassen gleichzeitig anzeigen (Eclipse)



## habuba224ß9 (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei Eclipse zwei Klassen gleichzeitig in meinem Java Fenster anzeigen kann?

Gruss


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (4. Mrz 2011)

Da ich rechts keine Leisten habe in meinem Eclipse, kann ich den Reiter der Klasse einfach dahin ziehen.


----------



## habuba224ß9 (4. Mrz 2011)

hey,
danke für deine antwort,
ich habe rechts ebenfalls keine leiste, jedoch funktioniert es nicht wenn ich eine klasse nach rechts verschiebe.

Gruss


----------



## habuba224ß9 (4. Mrz 2011)

Ah, jetzt klappts vielen Dank!

Gruss


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2011)

Oder einfach nach unten, dann hat man die beiden Editoren übereinander.


----------

